# غمط الناس



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما معنى «غمط الناس» في الحديث الشريف الذي ينتهي (الكبر بطر الحق وغمط الناس)ـ؟​


----------



## barkoosh

غَمْطُ الناس الاحتقار لهم والازدراء بهم وفي الحديث { إنما ذلك من سفه الحق وغمط الناس }‏


----------



## إسكندراني

شيء مخيف
شكرًا لك


----------

